# أهمية تهديف الحياة



## KERO KINGOOO (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*أهمية تهديف الحياة*

*+++ نيافة الانبا موسى +++*

الحياة بدون هدف ضياع كامل.. هذه حقيقة يتفق عليها معظم البشر، وحين قال أصحاب مبدأ اللذة - فى القديم: "نأكل ونشرب لأننا غداً نموت" (1كو 32:15)، وجدوا معارضة شديدة عبر الأجيال، فالإنسان ليس جسداً وحساً فحسب، بل هو أيضاً روح تصلى، وذهن يفكر، وعلاقات اجتماعية تحمل فى طياتها سعادة الحب والعطاء والمسئولية. 

*1- لماذا نهدف حياتنا ؟* 

لأن الهدف : 

*أ- يعطى الحياة معنى:* 

أى أن الإنسان الذى يضع أمامه هدفاً ما، يكون قد اختار الهدف من منطلق روحى أو فكرى معين، مما يؤكد أن الحياة لها معنى خاص، وليست كما قال بعض الوجوديين الملحدين: "وجود زائد عن الحاجة، ولا فائدة له".. 

إن الحياة فى عرف أصحاب الأهداف النبيلة، أياماً نقضيها فى إسعاد أنفسنا بالله، وإسعاد الآخرين به، وإلا فكيف سيحتمل الإنسان الألم والشرور والكوارث، ما لم يحيا الأبدية وهو بعد على هذه الأرض، ويترجى الحياة فيها بعد الموت، فى خلود سعيد مع الله.. بل إنه يجد فى آلام الزمان الحاضر "ثقل مجد أبدى" (2كو 17:4)، وفوائد كثيرة، إذ تدفعه الآلام للفطام عن هذه الحياة الدنيا، كما تدفعه إلى التوبة والنقاوة والتسليم، تماماً كالنار التى تصفى الذهب!! كما أن الآلام التى يسمح بها الله، تحفظ الإنسان من الكبرياء (مثل شوكة بولس)، وتزكى رجال الله الأتقياء (مثل تقدمة إبراهيم لإسحق). 
*ب- يعطى الإنسان الطريق:* 

فما دام الهدف واضحاً ومحدداً، فهناك طريق لابد أن نسير فيه للوصول إليه، وهكذا يعرف الإنسان أين يضع خطواته، وفى أى اتجاه يتحرك، حتى يصل إلى هدفه النبيل هذا. 

*ج- يعطى النفس حماساً:* 

فرؤية الهدف تدفعنا إلى بذل الجهد لكى نصل إليه، بحماس يساعدنا على تخطى العقبات، والتعامل معها، وبدون رؤية الهدف نفقد حماسنا، ونجلس فى حيرة وقلق، وربما فى خوف وضياع. 

*2- أهمية وضوح الهدف :* 

تنبع أهمية وضوح الهدف من النقاط التالية:

*أ- أقصر طريق:* 

بمعنى أن الهدف الواضح يساعدنى فى رسم خط مستقيم بين نقطتى البداية والوصول، والخط المستقيم هو أقصر طريق بين نقطتين، لهذا فوضوح الهدف يساعدنى فى التحرك المباشر نحوه، بينما عدم وضوحه يجعلنى أسير فى تخبط يميناً ويساراً، وربما أنحرف عن الطريق السليم، وانتهى بعيداً عن الهدف نهائياً. 
*ب- أقل طاقة:* 

لأنه من الواضح أن أقصر الخطوط إلى الهدف معناه أننى سأبذل أقل طاقة مطلوبة، بينما التوهان عن الهدف سيجعل الإنسان يبذل طاقة أكبر، دون أن يصل إلى الهدف السليم. 
*ج- أكبر عائد:* 
فالمعروف أن يبذل طاقة بسيطة أو محدودة فى الوصول إلى الهدف، تعطى فائضاً من طاقة نبذلها فى ميادين أخرى، قد تنجح فيها أيضاً ما دامت أهدافنا واضحة وسليمة. 

لذلك فوضوح الهدف يجعلنى أسير فى أقصر طريق، وأبذل أقل طاقة، وأحصل على أكبر عائد... بنعمة الله. 
*3- أنواع الأهداف :* 
*أ- الهدف الاستراتيجى:* 
أى النهائى والجوهرى، وهو الوصول إلى ملكوت الله والحياة الأبدية... وهذا الهدف مطبوع فى الإنسان عموماً، ففيه الضمير "صوت الله فى الإنسان"، وفيه الجوع المطلق أو العطش إلى اللانهائى، وهذا مستحيل التحقيق بدون الله، هناك رقم اسمه اللانهاية، وهذا الرقم حقيقة واقعة، والإنسان - بتكوينه - مخلوق لا نهائى، بمعنى أنه دائماً يتجاوز ذاته، وواقعه، وحياته الأرضية، ويطمح نحو الخلود... المهم أن يعرف الطريق إلى الخلود، من خلال الخلاص، والمخلص!! ومن خلال المسيح اللانهائى، الخبز الحىّ، النازل من السماء، واهباً لنا حياة أبدية!! 
*ب- الأهداف المرحلية:* 
وهى أهداف روحية، أو ثقافية، أو مادية، أو اجتماعية.. كلها يجب أن تخدم الهدف الاستراتيجى والنهائى، ملكوت الله، بل أن المؤمن يحصل على ملكوت داخلى فى قلبه، يحفزه نحو الملكوت النهائى فى أورشليم السمائية. 

إنها أهداف الحياة اليومية، الدراسة، والعمل، والزواج، (أو البتولية)، والخدمة (أو التأمل)، والجهاد ضد الخطيئة، ونشر المحبة والخير، والشهادة اليومية لرب المجد، بأساليب متنوعة، حسب طاقة واستعداد ووزنات ومواهب وظروف كل إنسان.


----------



## antoon refaat (17 ديسمبر 2005)

كوكو انا مش عارف ليه بحبك لكن لو سمحت متزعلنيش تاني
 وكمان الموضوع ده فوق الفظيع


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (17 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا انطون على فكرة انا كنت بهزر معاك وانت عارف
وشكرا على ردك


----------



## blackguitar (31 ديسمبر 2005)

*ايه الحلاوة دى يا كيرو يا نجم*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (31 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا اخى بولا


----------

